# Just been offered to be a personal detailer for someone..



## Joe91 (Mar 31, 2011)

As per title, ive just had a phone call from a man who has been given one of my business cards by a friend, He mentioned hes starting his own hand car wash local to me, his planning permission etc has gone through, anyway cut a long story short heres what hes offered me.

A job as doing a full detail at the hand car wash which he would charge £300-£400 for roughly.

He has a friend who owns 5 cars all worth over £100k each that wants a personal detailer to do his cars and keep on top of them..

He's going to give me a few more opportunity's when i meet him on the weekend.

Now im going to be honest with him..My experience isnt amazing, i was looking to start my own business for next summer 2013, ive been detailing now for 3/4years but only doing friends/friends of friends cars etc etc on weekends..Ive only just got a rotary polisher which im yet to use as ive got a DA Polisher so i dont have any experience of a rotary yet but im confident ill pick it up easy enough..

My question is what would you take with my experience/background etc..Im not sure wether to take the plunge and be a personal detailer which is my dream job, or work at a hand car wash? Even though none of us like them because of damage caused to paint!

All opinions/views welcome..

Thanks, Joe


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

short answer: yes


----------



## Joe91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Haha thanks, Yes to which one though?

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Get training from a professional if it is going to be your full time job an working on prestige cars an follow your dreams man!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes go for it.

Do as many training courses as you can, get insurance, get practising and go for it. :thumb:


----------



## Joe91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the pointers, can anyone recommend good courses to go on etc?

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

What amiller said mate :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Joe91 said:


> .......
> 
> He's going to give me a few more opportunity's when i meet him on the weekend.
> 
> .....


Just make sure what's going on here - i.e you do all the cars to show what you can do and do a real good job on them...... you then don't hear anything else.....you then realise that you have cleaned all the cars for nothing.......

Make sure your getting something out of this or they will have clean cars and laughing behind their Pims and cigars.

And there are people with ££ out there that take advantage of people like yourself, i.e up & coming service provider to get stuff for nothing with the hope of false promises.

Just a heads up.

:thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Go for the detailing mate. However, doing it day in and day out, will be tiring. Make sure there is enough of the pie left for you once you have finished. Maybe invest in a master course or some such at K.D.S ? A little investment now, could save you a costly mistake later.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah sounds like you got it all covered.
To be fair if you haven't already, just get a paint depth gauge reader and you should be OK.
Once detailed, if it's only you caring for the car the chances of it needing another machine in the next 2 years are next to nothing..

The thing that worries me is that you question your own ability and when you start questioning yourself, other people do too. If _you_ are not confident then how can you expect anyone else to be confident?

You seem to have a good understanding of what you're doing, 3/4 years is more than long enough, so... only you know what to do?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

A little sceptical here mate!!.. hand car wash!! drive in-snowfoam-rinse-done!! and there asking £300-£400 for what exactly? diamond valet?..!..

Mabey miss understand your situation but it just sounds so wind and p*ss to me.


----------

